# Your Best site of 2010



## Weareoff

So what's the best/ favourite site you have stayed on during 2010. 
Please keep your report brief with clear name/ location and any relevant comments you want to add.


----------



## Techno100

Not a complaint at any really APART from Kaims country park :lol: proper sh*te

First site we visited was New forest CC Centenary , a very nice baptism


----------



## bognormike

one of our favourites, although we haven't been this year, is CCC's site near Devizes - right by the canal, good pub next door, another one a mile or so down the canal, and caen hill locks flight up into devizes.


----------



## Weareoff

Not quite what I had in mind but thanks! Perhaps we can have another poll with "worst site in........." !


----------



## Weareoff

Sorry bognormike....I didn't mean you!


----------



## Techno100

Weareoff said:


> Not quite what I had in mind but thanks! Perhaps we can have another poll with "worst site in........." !


Sorry  you must have replied without reading my edit :roll:


----------



## Weareoff

No problem. But it does raise opportunity for everyone to give Best and Worst site choices. 
I've opened a separate thread for Worst Site". Please use that one (not this one) to get those rubbish experiences off your chest!

Hope that is of interest to all Motorhomers.


----------



## Techno100

OK I dont have 1 :? 

We would go again to.... all Excellent
Lower Wenslydale
Lower Clough foot.
Wareham Forrest
knaresborough
Strid Wood


----------



## 1302

Best CL was in Bath - the weather helped 
We still like Chatsworth despite the miserable staff 

Too many good ones to mention in Portugal - again, I think the weather helped


----------



## rupert1

Walch's Camping Austria. Nice site in Mountains not far from Arlberg Pass. Fantastic heated facilities with two sauna,s, steam room, small health centre on site and all included in the price ACSI site. Skiing in winter.


----------



## barryd

Not a campsite as I refuse to stay on them but the Aire in Gavarnie (Pyrenees) in April took some beating this year. Stunning and the whole place to ourselves. Cost per night? Nothing.










Oh And this wild camp nearer to home wasnt bad










Loads of CL's and wild spots not far behind but no campsites Im afraid.

Cheers
B D


----------



## Sonesta

I must agree Barry and say that campsites in general leave me cold and although we do stay on them, I must confess, I much prefer CL's and wild camping spots to boring and usually quite uninteresting campsites! We have stayed on campsites that are very nice though with stunning views, in fabulous locations and 2 that immediately spring to mind for me are: Invercoe Campsite in Glencoe, Argyl, Scotland and a campsite we stayed on in the Dordogne in June of this year, for the life of me I cannot recall its name but it was a beautiful campsite and we stayed there for at least 4 nights on the trot!

Some of our happiest and most enjoyable times have been when we have wild camped and for me, being able to enjoy such freedom represents what owning a motorhome; with all it's on board features; is all about. I know wild camping is not for everyone but for me personally, it is what I love so much about the whole motorhoming way of life!


----------



## barryd

Sonesta said:


> I must agree Barry and say that campsites in general leave me cold and although we do stay on them, I must confess, I much prefer CL's and wild camping spots to boring and usually quite uninteresting campsites! We have stayed on campsites that are very nice though with stunning views, in fabulous locations and 2 that immediately spring to mind for me are: Invercoe Campsite in Glencoe, Argyl, Scotland and a campsite we stayed on in the Dordogne in June of this year, for the life of me I cannot recall its name but it was a beautiful campsite and we stayed there for at least 4 nights on the trot!
> 
> Some of our happiest and most enjoyable times have been when we have wild camped and for me, being able to enjoy such freedom represents what owning a motorhome; with all it's on board features; is all about. I know wild camping is not for everyone but for me personally, it is what I love so much about the whole motorhoming way of life!


Im sure there are some lovely ones. I dont want to come across all snooty about being anti campsites but my biggest gripe is I generally feel like a fish in a gold fish bowl. For example we recently toured the South of England. mainly Devon and Cornwall but we somehow found ourselves at Henley on Thames where there are no CL's or CS's and finding a place to park a mini is a problem let alone a 7 metre van so we booked onto a campsite. It was ok but in every direction I just felt we were being watched.

I know I have been on crowded Aires in France but the French are very good at not staring at you. It seems to be a past time on campsites in the UK.

I was horrified to have to pay £15 per night as well. Most of our CL's in Devon were about £4!


----------



## trevorf

In the UK we just love:-

Castlerigg Hall, Keswick
Lose Hill CC site, Castleton
Lady Margrets Park CC site, Chirk

On this past years' MHF rally in Germany we loved every Stellplatz we stayed at along the Mosel. All had loads of space, great locations next to the river and all for 4-7 euro's a night.

On the way to Germany, we thought the Canterbury park & ride was brilliant value for money and a great stopover on the way to the ferry from Dover.


Trevor


----------



## rupert1

When opinions about sites are asked for why do people have to go on about slumming it on aires. I to have stayed on the aire at Garvanie and it is in a great situation but only stayed one night, it is a carpark, if you like carparks and cannot afford sites fine but start another thread.


----------



## EJB

Camping Flam in Norway:-

Camping Flam

PS. Well said Rupert :wink:


----------



## barryd

rupert1 said:


> When opinions about sites are asked for why do people have to go on about slumming it on aires. I to have stayed on the aire at Garvanie and it is in a great situation but only stayed one night, it is a carpark, if you like carparks and cannot afford sites fine but start another thread.


It's not a question of being able to afford sites. I can afford a motorhome and can afford to spend half my life away in it at the age of 44. Money doesn't come into it. I presume you don't have a self contained motorhome then. Mine has a shower and a loo, cooker, Fridge and freezer, winterized and heating so why would I want to go on a campsite? Yes I did mention tongue in cheek about being outraged at paying £15 for a campsite but whatever my financial situation (which is very good actually thanks) I would never want to pay more than a few quid for parking the van as I don't need facilities apart from water and waste every 4th day.

If you describe Aires as slumming it then you clearly haven't been on some of the Aires we have although you mention you have been on the Aire at Gavarnie which has got to be one of the most stunning places to park your van in the World (I assume you were on the same one half way up the mountain?). We had it to ourselves in April which added to the pleasure of staying up there a few days.

I don't want to turn this into another campsite versus wilding and Aires debate but I don't see why I can't contribute what I think were a couple of my best sites of 2010 despite them not being "official" campsites. Some readers might not have experienced Aires or wild spots so may well want to give it a go.

Each to their own and live and live etc but don't tell me what I can and can't post on here.


----------



## StAubyns

For me this year, it has to be Scourie


----------



## sallytrafic

Although I've had 84 nights away so far this year its been what I would call a very ordinary bunch of sites. Nothing stands out as good or bad. Indeed what do we mean by 'good'. One site we returned to this year was a C&CC CS at Hoo St Werburgh near Rochester and just over the Medway from Chatham.

Plus points

Only £5.
Bus stop for Rochester/Chatham outside.
Dog walk opposite site entrance.
Walks down to Medway starting from 100 yards away 
A twee little loo in a garden shed.

Cons, hardly any, local shop and pub not an easy walk.

Campsite entry


----------



## jeanie201

O.K. so here is one that we think is great but Rupert et al would hate. It is where we are now at Henday Plage (France, dept 64). It is parking spaces on the road side opposite a railway station, so why do we like it? Well it is where it is. We were able yesterday to pop straight out of the van onto a train to Henday and then by train/bus to visit Guggernhiem at Bilbao. A free bus runs from next to the aire down to Henday Plage or Henday town centre. Not sure how many campsites give such easy access to places of interest etc. On top of this no charge to stay or for services and still warm and sunny!


----------



## barryd

jeanie201 said:


> O.K. so here is one that we think is great but Rupert et al would hate. It is where we are now at Henday Plage (France, dept 64). It is parking spaces on the road side opposite a railway station, so why do we like it? Well it is where it is. We were able yesterday to pop straight out of the van onto a train to Henday and then by train/bus to visit Guggernhiem at Bilbao. A free bus runs from next to the aire down to Henday Plage or Henday town centre. Not sure how many campsites give such easy access to places of interest etc. On top of this no charge to stay or for services and still warm and sunny!


Exactly. Its what makes a great site for you. Its clear we all have different priorities. For me the two most important are the view and how quiet it is. We found a CL the other day in Cornwall called Atlantic View. Its just a field in the middle of knowhere (Dizzard). 3 or 4 acres of land quite high with a 360 panaramic view of the countryside and the sea. No facilities part from water and waste and 8 miles to the nearest settlement with a shop. single track lane to get there and some 30% hills beteen the site and Bude (nearest town). Probably a nightmare for most but our idea of heaven.


----------



## rupert1

Oh Dear Barry, touched a nerve here I think. Still, as you say each to his own and I would not dream of telling you where to post just made a suggestion. Aire at Garvanie is certainly the same one, we stayed their after parking near the town and walking up to the cirque, it was to late when we returned, came back from cirque by a longer way, so went up to here. This was mid June and it was wall to wall vans and only one tap working, rest broken, great situation as I said but parked this close in a carpark no way, we departed early next day. We do in fact stay on a few aires and more stellplatz but most are very poor and part of being away is being able to relax in late afternoon or evening outside in the sun without another van two feet away. I know their are places you can do this but they are far to few. This year we noticed in France and Germany the good ones are mostly chargeing and are full pretty early so as things get financially tight more and more will use them or seek out the carpark type free ones. One day no doubt we to will have to look at doing this if money gets short, no problem with that but will never do it all the time we can afford not to.


----------



## barryd

rupert1 said:


> Oh Dear Barry, touched a nerve here I think. Still, as you say each to his own and I would not dream of telling you where to post just made a suggestion. Aire at Garvanie is certainly the same one, we stayed their after parking near the town and walking up to the cirque, it was to late when we returned, came back from cirque by a longer way, so went up to here. This was mid June and it was wall to wall vans and only one tap working, rest broken, great situation as I said but parked this close in a carpark no way, we departed early next day. We do in fact stay on a few aires and more stellplatz but most are very poor and part of being away is being able to relax in late afternoon or evening outside in the sun without another van two feet away. I know their are places you can do this but they are far to few. This year we noticed in France and Germany the good ones are mostly chargeing and are full pretty early so as things get financially tight more and more will use them or seek out the carpark type free ones. One day no doubt we to will have to look at doing this if money gets short, no problem with that but will never do it all the time we can afford not to.


When you put it like that I completely agree with you. I wont stay on an Aire where the vans are 2ft apart unless we have no choice. We were dead lucky in April. It was really warm but still with snow on the hills and we had the place to ourselves with the best view. I can imagine it being completely different if it was packed with just one tap (which I remember was a bit rickety!)

We tend to seek out the wild spots and Aires that are further away from main tourist spots or towns so we probably get a completely different view from how you see them. We then use the bike to visit the touristy bits or places of interest where the more packed aires are located.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## majo

Although not as well travelled as some of you, and in order to keep one foot in each camp here are my two

Dodowlod CC site near Ryader. Hookups but no facilities, quiet, views. Unfortunatly removed from CC network next year, future uncertain.

Aire de Sevice, Montville, 6km north of Rouen, Bus stop ouside aire, 2 mins town centre, free Wi-fi

just my opinion

Joan n mark


----------



## vanny

During our summer hols got a bit stuck for somewhere to stop near Mont Ventoux, Provence. Failed with campsites down the "bottom" someone said drive up the mountain campsite on the left, drove 3/4's the way up pulled into a ski resort, campsite at the end , stunning. Almost empty "park anywhere" , amazing views, good local food restaurant. Views across mountains amazing, nuff said.

V


----------



## ob1

'Lazy Rancho', Interlaken, Swiss. Location, location, location. And the campsite was up to scratch also.

Ron


----------



## Jodi1

Thought Low Park Wood CC site near Kendal was good, lots of walks from the site. Also a CL at Grizedale - Arnside and Silverdale. You can walk from the site to RSPB Leighton Moss in less then 10 minutes


----------



## barryd

Heres one for Rupert to go and stay on! 

The Aire at Erquy in Brittany in August and no we didnt stay there!


----------



## rupert1

Bl**dy hell Barry that looks just like the one at Honfleur we turned up at last year. Unfortunatly it was to late to do much about it, cost 7euro as well. Not completely against aires but we tend to wander around with only a rough idea where we are going to stop and when we decide the local aire is usually rubbish but we always seem to be able to find a decent site for a fair price. I have little doubt that if the good aires were not so few and far between we would use them more, like most we are not adverse to saving a few euro,s. I followed your trip to the Pyrenees on here early in the year. We found ourselves their in June this year and some of the places you went to we also decided to look up. For our second trip we stayed mainly in Germany/Switzerland and stayed on a couple of stellplatz that were excellent. So as people are recommending these as well I will add them. They are the ones at Trittenheim and at Brauneberg. Second is more like a campsite with individual pitches, electric, water and waste services all for 7 euro a night.
Must start another thread though aires v campsites.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Ah, ob1, Lazy Rancho - the closest thing to Caravan Club quality you will find anywhere. The owner used to be a landscape gardener, and makes himself a mite unpopular by insisting on siting every unit himself, so as to protect his grass.
But look at the other end of Lake Brienz at the Aaregg site at Brienz. When the area suffered a landslide a few years ago, this site was inundated by the tsunami. Thanks to the insurance payout the owners have managed to rebuild with all new modern facilities, and the lakeside location is outstanding.


----------



## ob1

ThursdayChild - I know what you mean about Stephen, I've had a few run-ins with him myself, but he's a lovely fellow really and it's just his way.

You are the second person to recommend the Arregg site to me lately so it must be worth a visit. I well remember the floods a few years ago, I was in water up to the bottom bracket on my bike alongside lake Thun at the time!


----------



## Weareoff

So what's the best site you have stayed on during 2010. Let us know your favourite location anywhere with a brief description and location. 

Here's a summary of your suggestions so far:

New forest CC Centenary

CCC's site near Devizes - right by the canal, good pub next door, another one a mile or so down the canal.

Lower Wenslydale 
Lower Clough foot. 
Wareham Forrest 
Knaresborough 
Strid Wood

Best CL was in Bath - the weather helped 
We still like Chatsworth despite the miserable staff

Walch's Camping Austria. Nice site in Mountains not far from Arlberg Pass. Fantastic heated facilities with two sauna’s, steam room, small health centre on site and all included in the price ACSI site. Skiing in winter.

Aire in Gavarnie (Pyrenees)
Aire at Garvanie

Invercoe Campsite in Glencoe, Argyl, Scotland

Castlerigg Hall, Keswick 
Lose Hill CC site, Castleton 
Lady Margrets Park CC site, Chirk

Camping Flam in Norway:- Camping Flam

Scourie

C&CC CS at Hoo St Werburgh near Rochester and just over the Medway from Chatham

Henday Plage (France, dept 64)

CL in Cornwall called Atlantic View. Its just a field in the middle of nowhere (Dizzard)

Dodowlod CC site near Ryader. Hookups but no facilities, quiet, views. Unfortunately removed from CC network next year, future uncertain. 

Aire de Service, Montville, 6km north of Rouen, Bus stop outside Aire, 2 mins town centre, free Wi-fi

Near Mont Ventoux, Provence. Drive up the mountain campsite on the left, drove 3/4's the way up pulled into a ski resort, campsite at the end, stunning. Almost empty "park anywhere" , amazing views, good local food restaurant. Views across mountains.

'Lazy Rancho', Interlaken, Swiss. Location, location, location

Low Park Wood CC site near Kendal was good, lots of walks from the site. 

CL at Grizedale - Arnside and Silverdale. You can walk from the site to RSPB Leighton Moss in less then 10 minutes

Lazy Rancho - the closest thing to Caravan Club quality you will find anywhere. The owner used to be a landscape gardener, and makes himself a mite unpopular by insisting on siting every unit himself, so as to protect his grass. 
But look at the other end of Lake Brienz at the Aaregg site at Brienz


----------



## shingi

rupert1 said:


> Bl**dy hell Barry that looks just like the one at Honfleur we turned up at last year. Unfortunatly it was to late to do much about it, cost 7euro as well. Not completely against aires but we tend to wander around with only a rough idea where we are going to stop and when we decide the local aire is usually rubbish but we always seem to be able to find a decent site for a fair price. I have little doubt that if the good aires were not so few and far between we would use them more, like most we are not adverse to saving a few euro,s. I followed your trip to the Pyrenees on here early in the year. We found ourselves their in June this year and some of the places you went to we also decided to look up. For our second trip we stayed mainly in Germany/Switzerland and stayed on a couple of stellplatz that were excellent. So as people are recommending these as well I will add them. They are the ones at Trittenheim and at Brauneberg. Second is more like a campsite with individual pitches, electric, water and waste services all for 7 euro a night.
> Must start another thread though aires v campsites.


The Aire at Honfleur may have cost 7 Euros last year. It was 9 a fortnight ago!


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Best camp site*

South Lytchett Manor Camping and Caravan Poole Dorset.

Facilities are kept clean all the time, staff are among the friendliest I have meet and the site is central to numerous places of interest within a 30 mile radius. Bus stop outside camp gates and good pub 
within ten minute walk.

Neil

ps. we are on the aire at Honfleur now and it is 9€ a night.


----------



## DaveJM

Totally agree with OB1 - Lazy Rancho in Interlaken. Been there 3 times. It really is the location, looking out to the the North Face of the Eiger etc.

Also free bus service into Interlaken which runs like clock work to the second - Swiss clockwork that is.

I too have had a run in with Stephan, but to his credit he came by the following morning and apologised.

Second choice would be Panorama Camping in Salzburg. Set on a hill the view over Salzburg is wonderful. Small restaurant serves excellent food at reasonable prices. There is a bus service into Salzburg a couple of hundred yards away. 

Regards


David


----------



## dovtrams

Best site this year - Sango Sands at Durness in the NW of Scotland. Fantastic views, in the village, great walks and good shop and restaurant.

A few I would not go back to - Callander, but the worst was probably Dunnett Head where 'Ve have ways of making you park your MH on our white spots, or ve will ask you to move'.


----------



## barryd

*Honfleur*

On the subject of the Honfleur Aire if its a bit busy then there is another Aire about 2 km up the road at Saint Sauvaur

Its in a small village and its a flat walk or bike ride into Honfleur. Parking is free but services are 3 euro for water and 2 for leccy. Its quite pleasant but only 300 yards from the motorway flyover so if your sensitive to noise like I am it might get on your nerves after a bit.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=870


----------



## Helgamobil

The best (but we only have limited experience of UK sites) is
The Three Castles site at Skenfrith near Abergavenny.
Small site, 12 pitches, level and with individual hookups, super-duper showers and WCs, washup, laundry etc., and efficient helpful owners of the site. Wonderful countryside, lovely village and nearby sites to visit, excellent dog walking and fantastic pub at Skenfrith, by the bridge. Could not fault them.


----------



## rupert1

Sango Sands is a great situation, have been their twice. Only downside the Toilets/showers should be bombed and rebuilt. My wife refuses to go any where near them.


----------



## 96299

Glen Hinnisdal On the Isle Of Skye has got to be the best CL that we've stayed on. A remote site a couple of miles down a single track road with mountain views all around it. We see a White tailed eagle from this site, in fact, the farmer told us that they successfully bred this year in a near by woodland  We had the place to ourselves when we were there back in August and to us it was just bliss, no-one else around for miles. 8) 

Steve


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi there

We've only had a year at this and being as we work we havent got very far yet.

We have enjoyed every campsite that we have stayed at and have really had no issues with any (but I do check the review on ukcampsites.co.uk before I book).

If I had to have a favourite I would say Seal Shore on Arran which is set almost on the beach with womderful views and very good loos.

Also enjoyed Sykeside at Brotherswater, Ravenglass C & CC site, St Bees for the views, Garlieston for the site, but I could go on an on.

Sorry cant do a post for worst site cost we just havent had one.

Milly


----------



## wakk44

My favourite site was one we stopped on during our first visit to France earlier this year-

http://www.camping-tourony.com/

Excellent well run site with lots to see nearby especially the pink granite coast,we planned to stop just a couple of nights but ended up stopping 4 

A late September break in Devon saw us on a [email protected] THS in Brixham,
http://www.centrytouring.co.uk/
Not much in the way of facilities but a great location,a 10 minute walk into Brixham and even closer to Berry Head country park which has stunning panoramic views over Torbay on a clear sunny day


----------

